# Surface or Face Gluing



## Nature Man (Sep 12, 2016)

I would like to face glue some 4/4 boards to create 8/4 boards. The width of the boards is 10"-12", the length about 48". Anyone have tips on how best to clamp the boards together after gluing? Thanks.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 12, 2016)

What kind of clamps do you have? If the faces are flat and no cupping, I'd clamp in about 3-4 inches from the edge down both sides about every 8-10 inches, if you have extra clamps then clamp out near the edges.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 12, 2016)

both faces need to be dead flat. After that, I'd use clamping cauls with a slight convex shape to apply pressure to center of boards, then out to sides

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 12, 2016)

If you don't have enough clamps to do it the way Colin said, use some 2" wide hardwood strips as cauls down each length standing on edge. This will help spread out the clamping pressure. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 12, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> What kind of clamps do you have? If the faces are flat and no cupping, I'd clamp in about 3-4 inches from the edge down both sides about every 8-10 inches, if you have extra clamps then clamp out near the edges.


I have an assortment of Bar Clamps, Bar Quick Grip Clamps, C Clamps, Parallel Clamps, and Wood Screw Clamps. I'm not sure which kind would be preferable for this project. Fortunately, wood is dry, flat, and true. Chuck


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 12, 2016)

Brink said:


> both faces need to be dead flat. After that, I'd use clamping cauls with a slight convex shape to apply pressure to center of boards, then out to sides


Saw that Tony suggested 2" cauls -- is that your recommendation as well? Chuck


----------



## Tony (Sep 12, 2016)

Chuck, 2" isn't critical, just as long as it's beefy enough to push the boards down. I've got some 1" wide live oak boards that I use, but they don't flex at all. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 12, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Saw that Tony suggested 2" cauls -- is that your recommendation as well? Chuck



I don't really measure, I kinda say " this looks good" and go with it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 12, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> I have an assortment of Bar Clamps, Bar Quick Grip Clamps, C Clamps, Parallel Clamps, and Wood Screw Clamps. I'm not sure which kind would be preferable for this project. Fortunately, wood is dry, flat, and true. Chuck


If it looks like this you'll be fine....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> If it looks like this you'll be fine....


Wow! Think I need more clamps!!!!! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> If it looks like this you'll be fine....



Marc, I think I see a couple of spots where you could've squeezed in more clamps!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

